# Exactly how do these pay pal schemes work?



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I listed an item on local kijiji, got a text to e mail some more info About the item to a g mail account, did so and got the following reply 
Thanks for getting back to me, i just wanted to make sure nothing is
been left out. I will be buying this for the price you have listed it
for. Payment will be sent using PayPal and i will handle the PayPal
surcharge as well. I will arrange with a shipping company to have this
picked up at your location once i have paid as i am out of town at the
moment. Am a marine engineer and due to the nature of my work, phone
calls making are restricted,so you can send me your PayPal email
account so that i can send the payment at once and its easy to sign up
for one just log on to www.paypal.com,i will be responsible for the
pick up charges

Note: i'll also include the Shipping company's fee so kindly Get back
to me with your PayPal email account so i can proceed with the payment
asap..
Thanks 

the items (a drop deck semi trailer) price is $5800.00

I e mailed that he should pay the shipping company and they could pay me

but how does this work, as far as I could tell he would either use fake electronic documents and make me believe that I had recieved the money+ the shipping, which I would pay to a shipper of his choice. at which time I would be out both shipping and my trailer. or he would try to drain my paypal account (which I don't have)
Any other senarios? :dunno:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

You know it's a scam so don't play the game.
You stand to loose your trailer and money.
After you ship the trailer he can dispute the pay pal charges and you are screwed.
Contact Pay Pal.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> I listed an item on local kijiji, got a text to e mail some more info About the item to a g mail account, did so and got the following reply
> Thanks for getting back to me, i just wanted to make sure nothing is
> been left out. I will be buying this for the price you have listed it
> for. Payment will be sent using PayPal and i will handle the PayPal
> ...




Setting up a paypal account is a little bit more involved than this person is letting on. If it is not linked to your bank account, it must be backed by a credit card. Paypal is actually a pretty secure way to deal with some transactions but like anything else, if there is a way to scam it someone will find it. Your account cannot be accessed without a password.

A payment to paypal can be withdrawn. After that it may be too late. With your e-mail address, money can be delivered to you via check through the mail. After the check clears (from paypal - not the buyer) then and only then should delivery of the trailer be done. If he wants to contract with the shipper, he can do so electronically as well if he has a paypal account. It truly does sound like a bit of a scam -- I think you are right to be a little leery. If you do set up a paypal account, only check on things through the actual website - not through e-mails. You will never have to give out your password for any reason. If this guy is restricted on phone calls because of his job, what does he want the trailer for?


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

When ever you can't speak to or contact a person, or they seem to need a shipping company etc. GET THE MONEY UP FRONT! I sell puppies and I get this crap all the time.

It is always someone over seas or for some reason "out of touch"


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

That is a scam... 

Advice on PayPal or any wire transfer acct. 
If you need to use it for selling on EBay or other sites, it is ok but I would suggest the following:
Create an LLC to sell your stuff.
Go to local bank and open to accounts, for your business.
Hook one account to PayPal or other CC processors or for receiving ACH transfers and leave the other alone.

When you do a transaction and the day money is delivered into the 1st account (PayPal or ACH) transfer the money immediately to the second account, same with accepting any wire transfers, keep min in the PayPal attached account to keep it open.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> I listed an item on local kijiji, got a text to e mail some more info About the item to a g mail account, did so and got the following reply
> Thanks for getting back to me, i just wanted to make sure nothing is
> been left out. I will be buying this for the price you have listed it
> for. Payment will be sent using PayPal and i will handle the PayPal
> ...


Sounds like a scam. Tell him that it is cash only and in person.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Having been on paypal fo ryears, I will tell you that this is a scam. First of all the link they furnished for you to set up paypal, is not a real paypal link. See the .I at the end of paypal ? It is to take you to a phony site. Theres, not paypals. Anytime you even think there is something wrong, foreward the entire email to " spoofatpaypal.com and you will find out if it is a spoof or the real thing. To set up a paypal account, log into ebay and from there, from there link go to paypal. Even if you click up the link they gave you,it will look real, but don't be fooled, it is not.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

SCAM!! I agree, get cash and they must pick up in person! 

They will dispute with paypal and say the item was not as describe or that it was damaged and paypal will reverse the charges in the mean time you are out your trailer and out $5800! 
Why would someone offer to pay your fees and pay all shipping charges and not even negotiate the price on an item they have never even seen that is $5800?? It is a SCAM!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

It became obvious that it was a scam very shortly after reading the email, I just wanted to find out what the method was for the scam artist to extort money. he didn't ask any of the obvious questions, like tire condition brake percentage last CVI etc like anybody buying a commercial trailer would, maybe if he had i might have fell for it, the number he texted me from had a 347 prefex. For the record I am an old school cash on the barrel head kind of guy. Thanks for the replies the I at the end appears to only happen an the copy pasted version.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Scam. You click their link, get directed to a paypal look alike phoney site where they ask all sorts of questions (name, address, bank account number, checking account number, credit card number, mothers maiden name, SSN, blah blah blah). If you fall for it and supply all of that you're cleaned out in a short period of time. Not to mention your identity is stolen too.

If it looks to be a scam, simply walk away, don't even bother trying to deal with it or setup some other terms. Don't even respond or contact the person. Just ignore it and wait for a legitmate inquiry.

One other indicator, the english appears a bit rough like the writer doesn't have a firm grasp of the language. Wrong verb tense, incorrect capitalizations, etc.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Who cares about the details. 
Scam.
Our shop has sold some equipment in the past and since I am the email guy I had to deal with all of these idiots. I would love to have fun with them, stringing them along, questioning their mental abilities, ask about the family, all kinds of sophomoric stuff.
Try it and post them! Loads of fun! We have actually been sent money orders for thousands of dollars, all completely bogus of course, but its funny, and youre wasting their time.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Sounds like a scam. Tell him that it is cash only and in person.


I agree... Call it on them ...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't heard any more after my first reply, to pay the shipping company, I would think that the text and email are forms that are cut and pasted, looking for a score. As far as I can tell the paypal link it real,ebay sends to the same site, unless it is a really really good copy.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh its probably legit, but its a scam, just walk away unless you want to have fun with em.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

If looking at the link in an email, put your mouse over it and it will show you the real URL. I can make any email look like it is coming from any legit email address, and any page look legit... All you need is access to an open relay server running smtp protocol... Heck you could even do it from a library computer if you had the skills.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

If you ever want to have some laughs, inquire about some apartments on craigslist. Pick the ones that just do not make sense. i.e. 600 a month for a 3 bedroom and send an email saying you are interested. It is amazing how many people leave for a missions trip in Africa, don't trust a realtor to rent their place, and they brought their keys with them!


----------

